# Intel Core i5 vs i7 ?



## flurry (26. Oktober 2010)

Lohnt sich Intel Core i7 für ein Notebook?
Hab jetzt schon öfters gelesen, dass ein i5 auch ausreicht bzw. ein i7 im Endeffekt auch nicht schneller ist (nicht voll ausgereizt werden kann).

Kann mir da jemand dazu ein paar Zeilen schreiben?


----------



## p00nage (26. Oktober 2010)

was hast du vor mit dem notebook zu machen ? kommt natürlich immer auf die nutzung an.


----------



## flurry (26. Oktober 2010)

habe schon vor bild- und videobearbeitung, aber auch aktuelle games sollten flüssig und gut(aussehend) laufen.

Ich will eigentlich nur wissen, ob der Aufpreis gerechtfertig ist bzw. es sich überhaupt lohnt. Wenn ich doppelt soviel zahle, aber nur 1,3-fache Leistung erhalte, würde es sich z.b. nicht lohnen.


----------



## Freak2011 (26. Oktober 2010)

kommt drauf an in was für nen vergleich ? welcher i5 und welcher i7 kommt in frage??


----------



## p00nage (26. Oktober 2010)

flurry schrieb:


> habe schon vor bild- und videobearbeitung, aber auch aktuelle games sollten flüssig und gut(aussehend) laufen.
> 
> Ich will eigentlich nur wissen, ob der Aufpreis gerechtfertig ist bzw. es sich überhaupt lohnt. Wenn ich doppelt soviel zahle, aber nur 1,3-fache Leistung erhalte, würde es sich z.b. nicht lohnen.



man bekommt eig bei keiner high end hardware die doppelte leistung für doppelten preis, der faktor wird nach obenhin immer kleiner. ich hab mir dieses jahr sogar noch nen lappy mit cd2 gekauft


----------



## Jakob (26. Oktober 2010)

Also für die meisten Spiele wäre ein i7 -Quad schon besser, aber mir persönlich wäre es die höhere Lautstärke, den Verbrauch, die höhere Wärmeentwicklung, das meist höhere Gewicht und nicht zuletzt den höheren Anschaffungspreis nicht wert sein. Bei einem Notebook kann man die Qualität ruhig auch mal auf mittel stellen bzw. bei der Videobearbeitung etwas länger warten.
Ein normales Notebook + 600-1000€ StandPC wäre denke ich kalr die bessere Lösung und das sage ich, obwohl ich hier ein 3,1GHz C2D + Mobility Radeon HD4850 Notebook stehen habe.
13-15" Notebook für unterwegs und PC ist IMO nicht zu schlagen. Wenn du schon einen PC hast, dann würde ich ganz klar i5 nehmen ohne die Preise vorher gekannt zu haben.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2010)

Es kommt drauf an, was für ne Graka drin ist und ob die Anwendung auch quadoptimiert ist. zB der i7 mit nur 1,6GHz ist in Spielen im Schnitt nicht besser als ein i5 mit 2,3GHz. Da gibt es nur ganz wenige Ausnahmen, wo ein Spiel wirklich extrem vom "Quadcore-Sein" profitiert, und da gleich der i5 das mit dem Takt zum Teil wieder aus. Wenn der Quad wiederum mehr GHz, wird langsam überlegen, aber kostet halt dann deutlich mehr...  

Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach daher nicht, außer Deine Videoprogramme sind sehr gut auf Quad ausgelegt.


Und für aktuelle Spiele schnell + flüssig => wird alein wegen der Graka ein teurer Spaß - was dachtest Du denn, auszugeben?


----------



## Freak2011 (27. Oktober 2010)

Also kurz gefasst Quads sind die Zukunft bzw. Zukunfts sicherer!  und DUals sind für den momentanen stand noch total ausreichend


----------



## p00nage (27. Oktober 2010)

Freak2011 schrieb:


> Also kurz gefasst Quads sind die Zukunft bzw. Zukunfts sicherer!  und DUals sind für den momentanen stand noch total ausreichend



"Zukunftssicher" gibts nicht beim PC, die teile veraltern einfach zu schnell


----------



## flurry (27. Oktober 2010)

ok, die frage war blöd, ungenau formuliert. kommt daher, dass ich mich mit laptops/notebooks nicht sehr auskenne.

Ich hab zwei sehr ähnliche Laptops gefunden, dell und acer.

*Dell:*

*
Intel® Core™ i7  740QM (1.73 Ghz, 6MB, 4C)*

15.6 High Definition WLED TL (1366x768) 720p
4.096 MB Dual-Channel DDR3 SDRAM mit 1.333 MHz [2 x 2.048]

500-GB-SATA-Festplatte (7200 1/min)

*2GB nVidia® GeForce® 435M GT -Grafikkarten*

Der Dell Online-Shop: Stellen Sie Ihr eigenes System zusammen



*Acer
*Prozessor*                         Intel® Core™ i5   460M Prozessor  2x 2,53 GHz       *
                TurboBoost bis zu       2.80 GHz                 Cache       3 MB

Arbeitsspeicher                 Größe       4096 MB                 Technologie       DDR3 SDRAM                 Taktung       PC3 8500 (1066 MHz)                 max. Erweiterung auf       8192 MB                 Verbaut       2 von 2 Modulen                Formfaktor       SODIMM 204-Polig

Display                 Displaygröße       43 cm (17,3")                 Auflösung       1600 x 900 Pixel (WXGA++)                 Display-Art       glänzendes Display 


                Besonderheit       LED Backlight Display

Grafik                 Besonderheit       DirectX 11                         DDR3 VRAM                 Grafik-Speicher Art       DDR3                 Grafikkarte      * ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850 *


                Dedizierter Speicher       1024 MB                 Shared Memory       bis zu 2815 MB                  Festplatte                 Kapazität       500 GB                 Umdrehung       5400rpm                 S-ATA      



Notebooks > ACER > Aspire > Acer Aspire 7745G-5464G50Mnks - Der Gamer bei notebooksbilliger.de


Kosten fast gleich, mich interessiert Hauptsächlich wie stark sich die Grafikkarten leistungsmäßig unterscheiden.
Der Prozessor sollte ja beim Dell besser sein, oder?

Display mal ausklammern, ich weiss dass einer  15,6" und der andere 17,3" ist....

Welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Freak2011 (27. Oktober 2010)

aaaalso ich persönlich halte mal so gar nix von Acer als Notebook kenner ^^  schlechte verarbeitung, schlechter SUpport und runtergetaktete Hardware alleind as die HD5850 mit DDR 3 speicher läuft ist ne unverschämtheit!!

Prozi: Dell > Acer
Graka: Acer bissel besser als Dell  da der Dell nur ne low mittalklasse Graka drin hat!

und p00nage wirdersprich mir nicht jedes mal -.-  du weißt genau wa sich mit Zukunftssicher meine! der Trend geht über zu Quads und das schon im nächsten Jahr fest bis sich Hexacores durchsetzen dauert es bis mindestens 2012! ^^ also sind Quads bis dahin ne gute wahl


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2010)

Also, für die genannten Grafikchips brauchst Du nicht unbedingt nen Quadcore. Die sind zu schwach, nicht mal so stark wie eine Desktop 5770. Die 435m ist auch spürbar schlechter als eine mobile 5850 mit DDR3, d.h. selbst wenn der Quad was bringt, limitiert die Graka. Die 435m dürfte sogar nur ca. so stark wie eine AMD 5650 sein, und da braucht man erst recht keinen Quad. Siehe hier mal die Spielebecnhes, da ist manchmal auch ein i7 dabei: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  und die Werte sind an sich nicht besser als mit nem i5.

Wenn der Preisunterschied nur gering wäre: o.k. - aber sonst...


----------



## Jakob (27. Oktober 2010)

Eine 435m GT liegt auf Niveau einer 430GT.
Die MR HD5850 DDR3 etwas oberhalb einer HD5670.

Also ich würde den nehmen, der dich rein Verarbeitungsmäßig am meisten anspricht.


----------



## Freak2011 (27. Oktober 2010)

oder vllt. nach einem alternativ Book gucken?   wie gesagt kann nur clevos empfehlen

mysn.de      Notebookguru.de    Hawkforce.de


----------

